# upgrade, upgrades - software, firmware, computers



## telecom

I'm starting a new job and have to know how to speak about computers in french.  I took french immersion but I still need alot of help with certain computer terms.
Such as:
 server upgrades ,
Any help you can give me on the right wording of this would be great.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi telecom,

Perhaps:_ la mise à jour d'un serveur  _but I'm not a computer specialist...You might find the GDT a help in your new job_. http://www.granddictionnaire.com/btml/fra/r_motclef/index1024_1.asp
_


----------



## Inanna

Bonjour! Pourriez vous me suggérer quelle préposition il faut employer après _mettre à niveau la version to the latest version_

La phrase anglaise  - 

This is a time-limited offer to *upgrade* any previous version of Flash Optimizer  which you already own *to* the latest 2.x series.

Ma traduction-

_C'est une offre limitée de temps pour *mettre à niveau* n'importe quelle version précédente de Flash Optimizer que vous possédez déjà *vers* les séries 2.x les plus récentes. _

Corrigez svp! merci


----------



## BMR

I'd suggest :
C'est une offre limitée dans le temps pour mettre n'importe quelle version précédente de FO déjà achetée au niveau de la dernière série 2.x


----------



## rmain64

Si le système d’exploitation n’est pas à jour, il faut que le mise à niveau.
 
I want to say ... If the operating system is not up to date, it is necessary to upgrade it.
 
mettre à niveau quelque chose n'est-ce-pas ?


----------



## stephiiie

for an OS, I think "mettre à jour" is better. But "mettre à niveau" is good...
"mettre à niveau" is a little generalist... I think.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

some possibilities:

"si le système d'exploitation n'est pas à jour, il est nécessaire de le mettre à jour/niveau"

In the case you talk about somthing you have to do:
"_si le système d'exploitation n'est pas à jour, il est nécessaire que je le mette à jour/niveau_"

or

"_si le système d'exploitation n'est pas à jour, il faut que je le mette à jour/niveau_"


----------



## hunternet

hum: "Il est nécessaire de mettre à jour le SO si ce n'est pas encore fait / pas encore le cas" <--- ca évite la répétition.


----------



## deremini

juste une confirmation ou une correction:
"don't turn off your computer during the firmware upgrade"
le sens de firmware upgrade: téléchargement d'une nouvelle version d'Antivirus?
merci d'avance


----------



## Sitaa

Hi

For me "firmware" = micrologiciel OR microprogramme

N'éteignez pas votre ordinateur pendant la mise à jour/niveau du/des micrologiciels


----------



## gws75

firmware = micrologiciel


----------



## hunternet

gws75 said:


> firmware = micrologiciel



Pas nécessairement, on peut garder "firmware" dans un contexte IT, et également utiliser "microgiciel" au lieu de "micrologiciel".


----------



## btr

Also, it sounds like "upgrade" is being mixed with "update" or "download" in this particular case.  Here, I would say "téléchargement" is appropriate because you're talking about an upgrade where the download (usu. via the web) and the installation take place together as an automated procedure, as it does when updating your virus definitions or even the anti-virus software itself.

But more often than not, "upgrade" just refers to the actual installation.   In that case, is "mise à jour" or "mise à niveau" more correct?


----------



## hunternet

btr said:


> Also, it sounds like "upgrade" is being mixed with "update" or "download" in this particular case.  Here, I would say "téléchargement" is appropriate because you're talking about an upgrade where the download (usu. via the web) and the installation take place together as an automated procedure, as it does when updating your virus definitions or even the anti-virus software itself.
> 
> But more often than not, "upgrade" just refers to the actual installation.   In that case, is "mise à jour" or "mise à niveau" more correct?



Hum, I don't agree, the "download" and the "upgrade" are two different processes. 

"mise à niveau" is the best solution to me here.


----------



## eg_143124

upgrade == mise à niveau
update == mise à jour


----------



## ladymarione

il s´agit d´un logiciel

installation upgrades = nouveautés du logiciels?

merci


----------



## Gb56

Non, il s'agit de "l'installation des mises à jour"...


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, on parle plutôt de mises à jour (d'un logiciel).

Edit: en effet, upgrade est un peu différent d'update. Les évolutions?


----------



## giga2294

upgrades = montées de version

ma proposition = "installation d'une nouvelle version" (plus récente du logiciel en question)


----------



## giga2294

les mises à jour = updates
non ?


----------



## tilt

Est-ce que _upgrades _est un nom ou un verbe ?
Si c'est un nom, je me serais plutôt attendu trouver _upgrades installation_ (_installation des mises à jour_), parce que _mises à jour de l'installation_ me semble bizarre (c'est le logiciel qu'on met à jour, pas son installation !).


----------



## tilt

giga2294 said:


> les mises à jour = updates
> non ?


Il me semble qu'on emploiera _update _pour des données plus que pour un logiciel, dont un changement de version est aussi une mise à jour de toutes façons.


----------



## hunternet

giga2294 said:


> les mises à jour = updates
> non ?


 


upgrade = mise à niveau, ce qui revient au même en informatique, peu ou prou.

la question soulevée par Tilt est intéressante, mais si dans ce cas upgrades est un nom, on peut envisager une solution du type :

mises à niveau de version / logicielles, ou mises à niveau (tout court), le "installation" n'apportant du coup que peu de choses ici.


----------



## Kelly B

tilt said:


> Est-ce que _upgrades _est un nom ou un verbe ?
> Si c'est un nom, je me serais plutôt attendu trouver _upgrades installation_ (_installation des mises à jour_), parce que _mises à jour de l'installation_ me semble bizarre (c'est le logiciel qu'on met à jour, pas son installation !).


I agree that it isn't clear - the word order leaves me wondering too.

LadyMarione, please provide a complete sentence or additional context.


----------



## Nanon

Je ne suis pas fâchée de tomber sur ce fil...
Trouvé dans la notice d'utilisation d'un appareil acheté récemment :
Texte original (*anglais*) :


> To play back <...> motion pictures recorded with this unit on <...> Blu-ray Disc Players:
> It is necessary to update the firmware of the Blu-ray Disc Player.
> You can download the latest firmware version from the following website: ...





> *Français (Canada)*
> Pour visualiser, sur les lecteurs Blu-ray Disc <...>, des images animées <...> enregistrées sur cet appareil :
> Il est nécessaire d'effectuer la mise à jour du micrologiciel du lecteur Blu-ray Disc.
> La plus récente version du micrologiciel peut être téléchargée à partir du site web suivant : ...





> *Français*
> Pour visionner un film en <...> enregistré avec cet appareil sur un lecteur de disque Blu-ray <...> :
> Il est nécessaire de mettre à jour le firmware du lecteur de disque Blu-ray.
> Vous pouvez télécharger la dernière version du firmware sur le site web suivant : ...




Tout de même, qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que l'une ou l'autre variante n'est pas intelligible selon qu'on se trouve de l'un ou de l'autre côté de la mare... On aurait pu fusionner ces traductions, voire même éliminer les anglicismes présents dans chacune d'entre elles pour obtenir une version unique, non ? 

En tout cas, cela confirme ce qui précède quant au _téléchargement _de la _mise à jour_ du _micrologiciel_. À quelque chose, malheur est bon...


----------



## Le Baiser du Dragon

Salut, les amis francophones,

Je sais que "software upgrades" est "mise a jour d'un logiciel" en francais. Pourtant par curiosite, je veux savoir est-ce que vous dite aussi or preferez dire toujours "software upgrades" comme font les gens (specialement les jeunes) ici a HK et meme en Chine. 

Si oui, est-ce que "software upgrades" sonne plus technique? J'ai besoin d'ecrire quelque chose, comme "...il y a de temps en temps des software upgrades". Ca marche? ou "il y a de temps en temps mise a jour de logiciel????" 

Xiexie
("merci" en Mandarin)


----------



## jetset

_Des mises à jour / de nouvelles versions / des mises à niveau... _mais dans le langage courant pas de "software upgrades" (sauf peut-être dans les milieux spécialisés).


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, et bien que travaillant chez un éditeur informatique, les employés francophones parlent bien de "mises à jour", et non d'_upgrades_. Après, je pense que cela peut également dépendre de la "population" d'informaticiens concernée, et du domaine d'application (par exemple, je suis à peu près convaincu qu'un ingénieur-système chez IBM utilisera plutôt le terme "upgrade" pour parler les mises à jour de l'OS sur les mini-systèmes construits par la société).


----------



## Zingapuro

snarkhunter said:


> Pour ma part, et bien que travaillant chez un éditeur informatique, les employés francophones parlent bien de "mises à jour", et non d'_upgrades_. Après, je pense que cela peut également dépendre de la "population" d'informaticiens concernée, et du domaine d'application (par exemple, je suis à peu près convaincu qu'un ingénieur-système chez IBM utilisera plutôt le terme "upgrade" pour parler les mises à jour de l'OS sur les mini-systèmes construits par la société).



Je suis tout à fait d'accord.  Mais j'ai l'impression que même l'ingénieur-système chez IBM utilisera le terme "mise à jour" par écrit (ou de façon officielle ou formelle).

Pour répondre donc à la question originale, je dirais plutôt :
_Des mises à jour seront effectuées périodiquement.
_


----------



## snarkhunter

Je suis moi aussi tout à fait d'accord sur le fait que, concernant des logiciels (ou progiciels, etc), on parlera le plus souvent de "mises à jour".

Je voulais juste attirer l'attention sur certaines "corporations", certains domaines techniques, et le vocabulaire particulier qui peut leur être lié.


----------



## Zingapuro

snark: mais ces corporations utiliseront-ils les anglicismes même par écrit ?  (là je pose plutôt la question.)


----------



## snarkhunter

Je ne puis répondre formellement (il faudrait que je pose la question chez IBM...), mais j'ai de bonnes raisons de croire que la "terminologie verbale" utilisée découle directement des procédures écrites (qui sont nombreuses !).

Le vocabulaire informatique des informaticiens est un mélange qui, à défaut d'être "savant", échappe souvent à toute logique !


----------



## boterham

Dans le milieu de l'informatique, on peut parler d'upgrades aussi en français mais le terme consacré reste en principe *mise à niveau*, souvent confondu avec update qui veut dire _*mise à jour*_ ...


----------



## Le Baiser du Dragon

Pardon pardon.  J'ai simplement imagine que l'on dit "software upgrades"... Desolee ; ))) Ici a HK, les gens melangent beaucoup (peut-etre trop) d'expressions anglaises a leurs conversations, comme vous pouvez imaginer. 

xiexie dajia (merci a vous tous)


----------

